# Guided hunt



## jdrawdy (Jan 26, 2022)

Looking to book a guided hunt for next season.  I have been looking at going to Reelfoot and just wanted to get recommendations.  Pros and cons of the area or if there would be a better option.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 26, 2022)

Remember Folks no bad stuff!
Lately there have been a few threads posted with less than positive reviews of Duck Hunting guides. Because of the law regarding libel we can't allow your full throated disapprobation of any guide on the open forums.

As a work around, if you want to know about a guide post a thread asking for input on the guide. Those of you offering input on the guide can reply to the OP via PM if your review is a negative one.

Please do not post negative comments about the guide service on the open forums. We will delete those posts. What you say to each other in Private Messages is private. Capeche?


----------



## kevbo3333 (Jan 27, 2022)

what made you narrow it to just reelfoot? 
Reelfoot is an awesome place but there are better options out there IMO. I have a hard time paying for a guide on a public lake. I know the blinds are privately owned but it’s still a public body of water. I would look into some timber hunts in west TN or Arkansas. Waterfowl outfitters of west Tennessee, Arkansas county guide service, and Daniel Boone duck club are good options. As far as Reelfoot, David Blakley guide service is a good option. 



jdrawdy said:


> Looking to book a guided hunt for next season.  I have been looking at going to Reelfoot and just wanted to get recommendations.  Pros and cons of the area or if there would be a better option.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 27, 2022)

I made one trip to Reelfoot to scratch off my bucket list.  I don't need to go back.


----------



## NMH5050 (Jan 27, 2022)

https://thornehead.com/maine-sea-duck-hunting/

Had a lot of fun in Maine if you want to target different species. We also shot a few green wing teal. Nothing like shooting ducks and then going to get a lobster roll.


----------



## across the river (Jan 27, 2022)

Reelfoot is public water, which means the birds on the lake are getting shot at by someone everyday.  That means that if there isn’t a push a new birds when you are there, then your opportunities are likely going to be limited since the birds are stale.  Private blinds or not.  5000 decoys and jugs doesn’t do you that much good if the bird has seen the same spread at every other blind each day the whole week he/she has been there.   If I were booking a year in advance, I would find a guide on private that has enough spots and land that he doesn’t hunt the same blind everyday.   You have no idea what the weather will be like a year from now.  If a guy lets a place rest between hunts, there is a better chance that some birds will be holding there than there is if the spot got shot the day or days before and you are completely relying on fresh birds that may or may not show up.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Jan 27, 2022)

If you go to Reelfoot, bring your flack jacket and helmet.


----------



## GTMODawg (Feb 1, 2022)

mallardsx2 said:


> If you go to Reelfoot, bring your flack jacket and helmet.




Maybe even a hard hat and a kevlar vest...there were 2 guys murdered on reelfoot a few years ago by what was apparently a crazy man who also died in the incident.  Reelfoot can be good but it ain't the best....but it is doable on your own, just watch out for crazy people.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Feb 1, 2022)

Its full of them. Really truly it is a shame how the entire place is run. People own the rights to a lot of the blinds there and they protect them ferociously.


----------



## GTMODawg (Feb 1, 2022)

mallardsx2 said:


> Its full of them. Really truly it is a shame how the entire place is run. People own the rights to a lot of the blinds there and they protect them ferociously.




You are spot on.  I hunted Reel Foot a bunch on my own years ago and it was better, even in marginal areas that locals wouldn't consider hunting, than most of Georgia.  We made a point out of staying out of people's way because thats what you do when youre visiting but we still had several incidents and a lot of remarks about "not being from around here".  I was told by a warden up there once that is why it is managed at all.  Apparently at some point many, many, many years ago market gunners would routinely murder one another and sportsmen trying to hunt Reelfoot.  That may be pure urban legend but it sounds right....


----------



## mallardsx2 (Feb 1, 2022)

Sounds about right to me. Meanwhile on all of the forums them locals pretend to be just good old country boys.....

A lot of us read all of the story of the latest nonsense that went down there a couple falls back, but know this, there was more tot hat story than what was told. I guarantee it. 

Nobody is crazier than those hard core "I only hunt ducks" duck hunters from my hunting experiences so far in life.


----------



## 3chunter (Feb 8, 2022)

Go to Arkansas in January and don’t look back.  Or Texas.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Feb 9, 2022)

Kansas or the Dakotas


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 9, 2022)

Allot of public land in Kansas with ducks


----------



## Duckbuster82 (Feb 9, 2022)

Kansas, Oklahoma, Texas, Louisiana, Arkansas, Missouri, are all better options.


----------



## Ihunt (Feb 11, 2022)

If I wanted to book a duck hunt I would head north to the Dakotas. A lot of ducks just don’t make it as far south as they used to.


----------



## Robust Redhorse (Mar 28, 2022)

We had a great trip to Arkansas in January.



PM me and I will give you more info.


----------



## ugaringneck (Apr 16, 2022)

king killer delete said:


> Remember Folks no bad stuff!
> Lately there have been a few threads posted with less than positive reviews of Duck Hunting guides. Because of the law regarding libel we can't allow your full throated disapprobation of any guide on the open forums.



I've never understood this stipulation... for something to be libel, the language must be factually untrue, the person responsible for the speech has to KNOW that what they are saying is factually untrue, and the person responsible for the speech has to be purposefully and knowingly using the untrue speech with malice.

sharing information about personal experiences and genuine opinions/feelings about an experience would never amount to libel.  

"I think they are way overpriced and that you could get a far better experience for the money with XYZ." 
"I personally thought X was rude and he seemed generally un-experienced compared to other guides I've had.  I will not be using this outfitter again in the future."
"I remember thinking that the lodge smelled horribly and looked really run down.  The bed wasn't comfortable and the sheets didn't look clean... go with them if you want to, but I sure wouldn't spend my money on them again... worst of all, we didn't even see a dozen ducks"

where's the libel?


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 16, 2022)

ugaringneck said:


> I've never understood this stipulation... for something to be libel, the language must be factually untrue, the person responsible for the speech has to KNOW that what they are saying is factually untrue, and the person responsible for the speech has to be purposefully and knowingly using the untrue speech with malice.
> 
> sharing information about personal experiences and genuine opinions/feelings about an experience would never amount to libel.
> 
> ...


It’s the rules . The same rules you agreed to follow when you joined . If you want to let someone know about a bad experience that you had we encourage you to use the private message system to inform some one . But the rules are the rules . If you have an issue with the rules I encourage you to contact any administrator and raise your concern.


----------



## MudDucker (Apr 17, 2022)

Hmmm, malice is not required for libel of a commercial entity, that only applies to celebrities and such.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 18, 2022)

Libel
Because of the changes regarding libel laws and liability, any threads or posts made about businesses or individuals that are derogatory, accusational or suggest illegal dealings will be deleted. We cannot accept the liability of being sued for libel because you feel you were poorly dealt with in a business deal or other transaction with anybody else, regardless of if they are a member here or not. If you have such a problem, deal with it personally, but do not post about it here. Repeated violations of this rule will result in immediate termination of your membership without recourse.

Folks I don’t think this can be any clearer. The rules are clear and are not open for any debate.


----------



## GTMODawg (Apr 21, 2022)

I know that this is kind of late but for the price of most hunts in the US you can go to Canada for not a whole lot more and once you do you won't ever look at duck and goose hunting the same again....


----------



## kevbo3333 (Apr 22, 2022)

Please send me some guide outfits that are comparable to the ones around here. I have looked into many and they are triple the average price out west. I haven’t looked to see if their prices were in Canadian dollars or USD but either way they will cost considerably more and flights / driving will also be expensive. 




GTMODawg said:


> I know that this is kind of late but for the price of most hunts in the US you can go to Canada for not a whole lot more and once you do you won't ever look at duck and goose hunting the same again....


----------



## hrstille (Apr 22, 2022)

Look up Cole McKinney with F5 Outfitters in Kansas. He's a great guy & can put you on birds. They hunt some good ground. We freelance the same area he hunts & they are covered up with birds around Christmas.


----------



## GTMODawg (Apr 26, 2022)

kevbo3333 said:


> Please send me some guide outfits that are comparable to the ones around here. I have looked into many and they are triple the average price out west. I haven’t looked to see if their prices were in Canadian dollars or USD but either way they will cost considerably more and flights / driving will also be expensive.





I have not hunted with them but I have hunted the area on my own and Massig Migrators in Calgary hunts within an hour of the airport in Calgary and for $1200 you can hunt 3 days, lodging and meals are on your own but Calgary is a big place and lodging and meals can be as simple as a $80 motel room and a fast food joint.  Flights to Calgary are also affordable from Atlanta, Dallas, Houston and most major airports. They specialize in Friday through Sunday hunts for people on business travel Monday - Thursday in Calgary and making certain they are back at the airport in time on Sunday to get home.  I know several people who hunt with them several times a year and they are more than satisfied.  I have been told but I do not know for certain that there are several similar outfitters in the area.  I have not hunted with them because I do not hunt with outfitters because I would prefer going 0 for nothing on my own over shooting a limit every day with someone else.  That is not practical for most people, especially going to Canada from Georgia and especially Alberta.

Loads of all inclusive hunts in Saskatchewan for around $700 a day for 3 day hunts to $500 a day for multiple hunts and most discount those rates if the group is large enough.  Traveling to Regina is not as cheap as Alberta but it is not bad.  $2100 for 3 days in Sask is 100 times better than $1050 for 3 days anywhere in the US.   It is also an investment because it will provide one with the basic information needed to do Sask on their own...which is very doable for ducks on water from our area.  Field hunting is getting more difficult on your own but it is still possible with some leg work. 


Manitoba and Ontario are chock bock full of all inclusive hunts for around $500 a day and most discount for longer trips and larger groups.  Both are EASY flights from Atlanta and are very driveable.  And there is some DIY opportunities, especially in Manitoba, and going a few times with an outfitter and renting a car and doing some research outside of that on those trips can provide a wealth of information if one is so inclined.

Letheridge and Medicine Hat Alberta are good choices for DIY hunting.  Birds are not as plentiful but access is far easier to obtain and the pressure is nothing like it is in Sask and Manitoba.  Letheridge is 3 hours north of Great Falls Montana.  There is a sizeable Asian community in this part of Canada and that makes two things possible that are harder in other parts of Canada....first is they are very interested in multiple income sources and open to the idea of $100 cash for access to a lake or field that would cost $1500 in Sask and $5000 in Arkansas.  They are also not completely opposed to the idea of allowing you to hunt for free if you will share your birds with them.  Communication is not overly easy and lodging can be hard to get but it is VERY doable from the US.  Most people forego this area in favor of Sask and Manitoba and for good reason....there is a wealth of info for DIYers....but that info holds in the Letheridge area as well.  

I haven't priced Arkansas in years because  you couldn't beat me with a stick and force me to hunt Arkansas but I suspect an all inclusive package is about $500 a day and, in my experience only, the folks taking your money will resent you bothering them.  I suspect Oklahoma, Kansas, Nebraska and surrounding areas will run $400 - $500 day for meals, lodging and hunting.  Travel expenses are comparable to most of Canada.  Logistically the US is easier but Canada is not overly hard and the difference in hunting young birds of the year and the ones with a PHd after surviving Canada and getting to Oklahoma is night and day.  I would  bet most people wind up paying about $2000 for three days hunting, including travel, to, say, Kansas.  For another $1000 or less that person can do Canada and the hunting is as good on a bad day as it is on the best day south of the border....again, in my experience.  Others love them some Arkansas....I have been there and done that many times and outside of going with someone for free I will never do it again.   I am about the same on anywhere else in the US.....once you have done Canada it is hard to accept what passes for superb duck hunting and especially goose hunting south of the border. 

Duck hunting over water in Southern Alberta, Sask, Manitoba or Ontario on your own is about as easy as duck hunting gets and is about as affordable, given the number of birds present, as hunting Lake Oconee.    It is harder logistically but chances are the only folks you will see hunting also will be from Georgia, Alabama and the like....loads of folks do it multiple times a year.   There is a wealth of information available for anyone interested....


----------



## GTMODawg (Apr 26, 2022)

I did a price check for a generic all inclusive trip to Kansas in October and hunting was $1750, all inclusive, and flights were $278 for a total of $2028.  Another couple of hundred for incidentals.  Driving would be about $360 at 15 MPG.  

A 3 day September hunt in Alberta would be $1200, Lodging would be about $400, car rental about $300 and meals about $300.  Flights were around $300.  About $2500 with another couple of hundred for incidentals.  The flights are longer and it is about $500 more expensive but the hunting difference would be like night and day Everything including shells and bird processing is $2500 so about $2800 with flights.   If 2 of you are going and share lodging/ car rental it would be about the same as Kansas.  If you fly into Calgary a car would not be required most likely but I would want one.  Not a lot of difference in $2000 and $2500 or $2800 for what could be the trip of a lifetime.  Hunting in Canada is logistically more difficult than hunting in Kansas but it isn't overly difficult....loads of folks do it and there is loads of information and tips.  Going a few times with an outfitter with a couple of days before or after will provide ample information for DIY duck hunting over water that is as cost effective as hunting in Alabama and far easier and exponentially better than the best anywhere in the US outside of some private refuge.


----------



## Uptonongood (May 10, 2022)

If you do a good Canada hunt it will ruin you for just about anything in the SE USA. My buddies and I freelanced west of Peace River, Alberta for years. We targeted Canada geese and always brought back possession limits for three days hunting. On occasion we’d inadvertently set up in a grain field with both ducks and geese and that was a real shootout. Our fastest shoot was three of us taking 24 Canada geese and 24 mallards and pintails in an hour and a half. All of the birds we “in our face” feet down coming into our dekes.

Research a good guide and treat yourself But waterfowl hunting will never be the same for you here.


----------

